# New Plants, Paphs & Ascda's



## Roy (Mar 13, 2008)

Two shipments of plants arrived today with one to come. I bought some more Ascocendas in flowering size and compot plus a compot of Vanda coerulea.
I also bought some more Paphs, rothschildianum seedlings to be accurate.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Those roths look pretty big for seedlings! What's the parentage?


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2008)

The roths are, Giant Wings x Black Star...Saltin Pepper x Giant Wings......
borneo x Raven.
There should be some pics of the parents in the paph pic section except for Saltin Pepper...can't find


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 13, 2008)

nice haul and some really nice looking plants


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 13, 2008)

ALL look great!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2008)

Roy, I suppose that you can show pict. of those Ascocendas earlier than Vanda coerulea (my preferred one) and roths. Jean


----------



## Elena (Mar 13, 2008)

They look nice and healthy, look at the roots on those Vandas! Just out of interest, how long until the Vanda seedling reach flowering size?


----------



## Roth (Mar 13, 2008)

Be careful to check the roots of the roths that have yellowish leaves, in my experience either it's the roots, or a nutrient problem, but when they have yellow, mottled appearance like the 2 in the middle, they can collapse and be set back very quickly for many years...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2008)

What is the bright red in the potting mix?


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> Be careful to check the roots of the roths that have yellowish leaves, in my experience either it's the roots, or a nutrient problem, but when they have yellow, mottled appearance like the 2 in the middle, they can collapse and be set back very quickly for many years...



Sanderianum, the roots were not great. They came to me direct from a compot bare root. The mix I have them in is my new mix which so far has proven to be most successful in getting roots moving fortunately. I use a root stimulant for the first month or so on plants like this. I will keep an eye on them for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> What is the bright red in the potting mix?



Dot, the red bit are Volcanic rock we call scoria. The digital camera shows them a lot redder than they actually are.
The mix itself is 4 parts composted bark & 1 part scoria.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, Roy. I thought it maybe was volcanic rock, but I've never seen it as such a bright red.


----------

